# /A/ Krieger mit großem Gefolge sucht neue Heimat auf Alleria-Rexxar



## Janus81 (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

 

Ich (ü30, schwärzer als meine Seele ist nur mein Kaffee am Morgen) suche für meinen Furor-Krieger (100/651 atm) eine neue Gilde.

 

Wichtig wären mir eine im Chat (und/oder TS) aktive nicht zu kleine Gemeinschaft, die hier und da auch aktuelle Raids besucht.

 

Ich bin nicht progressorientiert, brauche daher keine Mega-Stammgruppe, die zigmal/Woche alles abgrast.

 

SEEEHR erfreulich wäre es auch, wenn meine 9 Twinks (Lvl 20 bis 90+) über kurz oder lang auch umziehen dürfen,

weil ich gern alle in einer Gilde vereint habe.

 

Ein Server-Wechsel kommt für mich aktuell nicht in Frage.

 

ich hoffe auf einige Einladungen...gern auch ingame /w oder PN an VGeta-Alleria


----------

